# Fantasies



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

If you could have a romance with any fictional character, who would it be?


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Careful, Roger gets crazy when he's jealous.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Patrick Bateman, because I am a woman and I think I can change him.



Second choice is James Ballard (I once had a sex dream with Vaughan so one would think he'd be the obvious choice, but no. The dream was too weird, as he was dressed like Jayne Mansfield and we were both covered in blood. It was still really hot, though) or Gregor from "Seduction: The Cruel Woman." You want the whip? I'll give you more.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

any character played by the always lovely jennifer love hewitt


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

The female characters who've made me go "if only she existed in real life..." are always strong unconventional women in their 20's-40's who are confident and social. As you can see by my "fantasy", I'm not a real man.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Pam from The Office! :mushy









But alas! She seems fated to be with Jim instead of me! :sigh


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Drella said:


> or Gregor from "Seduction: The Cruel Woman."
> 
> 
> > Good God, that movie takes me back in time. I had forgotten all about it. I bet I don't know one person right now who has even heard of it. Except you...
> > Though we might appreciate it for entirely different reasons...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I like it because it's hot.... even the toilet guy. 
I must be lonely.


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Drella said:


> I like it because it's hot.... even the toilet guy.


Then it must be for the same reason. I liked it because it was dark, forbidden, and psychosexual. I'll have to find a place where I can rent it again. Two other movies that come to mind are _The Hunger _ and _Blue Velvet_.

My fantasy character would have to be Cay Rivvers.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

roswell said:


> Pam from The Office! :mushy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! I don't even watch "The Office" because I simply despise Steve Carell but I have tuned in to a few minutes of the reruns to look at Jenna Fischer. On top of being gorgeous and totally my type lookswise, her character seems like the kind of girl I could envision myself dating -- kind of shy but very sweet.

Aside from her, I'd love to date Veronica Mars. Kristen Bell is simply amazing and the character has such pluck and attractiveness.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Pam is great, and so is Joanna (Jennifer Aniston) in Office Space. But are they really fictional? They may be acting, but they are real people.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

kate beckinsale from underworld


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

How about you? Who would you have a romance with LIR?

For me, it would probably be Rhett Butler from Gone With the Wind. More though the character as portrayed in the book more than the movie, simply because in the book he says heaps of really funny lines (although he is also darker in the book than in the movie).

Also, I'd wanna have a full-on romance -hell, I'll just say it- I wanna be Elizabeth Taylor in Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, so I can get it on with the bitter, alcoholic Paul Newman. -Boy is he sexy in that movie.

....oh, and I'd trade places with Barbara Streisand just long enough to go for it with Robert Redford in "The Way We Were". He's just gorgeous in that movie. ....actually, scrap that, I'd like to be the actress who played with BOTH Robert Redford and Paul Newman when they did "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid" together -that way I get to have them both at my disposal, like her character did!! -Now, that's a fantasy!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Henrietta Lowell. She's so sweet/smart/lovable.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> How about you? Who would you have a romance with LIR?


I'm a dork, but definitely Chandler from Friends (Matthew Perry)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

River Tam from Firefly/Serenity :clap


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

No offence to anyone -but the romance of GWTW between Scarlett O'Hara and Rhett Butler is just too legendary. 

...and, yes, I realise that I am a bit sad for going on about this! :yes :no -but it is really quite iconic. Sort of the epitome of 'chemistry' that the average person only gets a taste of every so often.

...gees, this is sad!!...

But there is this one quite funny bit in the book, for example, where Rhett and Scarlett are outside on the porch talking in the dark and Rhett asks her to be his mistress. Scarlett gets all angry, gets up and, desparate to get the latch of the front door unhooked but struggles for a few seconds then gives up and storms inside the house and up the stairs. Then Rhett Butler slams the door for her.

.....ok, Ruby. How sad am I! ...I did, though, believe it or not, actually have some snippets of this in real life, you know!!!! :sigh ...pity it's all gone and past now... But it's a cool book, even if it is a bit of a soppy melodrama. opcorn


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....ah, yes, Romance!! ...it's just a woman's porn, you know!


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

So Ruby, how do you really feel about Rhett  

I'm dating myself here (take that two ways) but I'll say Mary Ann from Gilligan's island. She was my first love.

To be a little more contemporary, I'd say Scully from X-Files.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ooo Scully's a good one. she floats my boat.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Atticus said:


> So Ruby, how do you really feel about Rhett
> 
> I'm dating myself here (take that two ways) but I'll say Mary Ann from Gilligan's island. She was my first love.
> 
> To be a little more contemporary, I'd say Scully from X-Files.


....ahhhhhem!!! ops 
...No seriously, I suppose he reminds me a little of guys I used to have a bit of a flirting thing going on with back in the day when I actually saw some semblance of "action". ...Also, his personality is just classic. Someone I'd actually aspire to be more like; in the book he was rejected by society but always had a sense of humor and took himself and everyone else lightly. Sent everyone up including himself.

I like that attitude to life. It shows a lack of fear of being cast out or of failure.

Other than that, he's just a smart arse. And I personally like being a real smart arse especially towards men. And I reckon I was naturally gifted at it too (-it certainly came naturally! :wife ) ...It's a god damn waste of talent if you ask me! :flush

(notice that I actually found a use for the 'angry wife' and the 'flushed away' emoticons? -I've been waiting for the opportunity)

To Njodis: I have a friend who is like the Vietnamese version of Elaine. She is small, very vivacious with a similar personality to Elaine. She is pretty also. And whenever we go to the movies or anything, I have to brace my self cos when she gets excited she smacks me in the arm! And she's strong too for a small person!!! At the end of one movie, I had bruises on my arm for about a week.
She's about 5 foot something, really short. She is now dating a guy who is 6 foot two!!!!!!! :clap :lol ...and she tells me they look really odd together!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Doug Butabi from Night at the Roxbury (Chris Kattan)










BEAT THAT! Now who's the freak?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've fantasized about E. Edward Grey from "Secretary" more than a handful of times. 

And... Who else? Oh yeah, Mr. Blonde from "Reservoir Dogs."
Someone hold me.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Doug Butabi from Night at the Roxbury (Chris Kattan)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....oh my God!!... :rofl

OK, I got another one, and THIS is freaky!!! ...I had a bit of a thing for Rimmer -that's right: RIMMER!!!! :troll - from "Red Dwarf". :no :lol

The bit when he dresses up in a Gingham dress with a sock puppet named "Mr Flibbles" and basically goes insane with the Holovirus. It's hilarious. And heaps of other scenes are just the best! -He made Red Dwarf.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I never saw that, Ruby. :stu Can you post a pic, I'm interested!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll try to locate some. It was a BBC series. Really excellent. You'll get addicted as soon as you get a taste for it.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> OK, I got another one, and THIS is freaky!!! ...I had a bit of a thing for Rimmer -that's right: RIMMER!!!! :troll - from "Red Dwarf". :no :lol


Rimmer is pretty hot as British guys go... Good show, too.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ericj said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I got another one, and THIS is freaky!!! ...I had a bit of a thing for Rimmer -that's right: RIMMER!!!! :troll - from "Red Dwarf". :no :lol
> ...


...I'd be pretty insulted by that if I was a British dude :lol 
(actually, again, Rimmer looked like a guy I had a thing for when I was at uni and was egotistical like him also.)


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...I'd be pretty insulted by that if I was a British dude :lol
> (actually, again, Rimmer looked like a guy I had a thing for when I was at uni and was egotistical like him also.)


Well, on the telly; I am envisioning guys like Rowan Atkinson and the guy that played Lister.

Let's face it...the hottest "British" actors that most Americans are familiar with were/are actually Scottish, Irish, or Canadian. I don't blame the Brits, though, I blame the French who overran them.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Coconut holder, as requested here are the images of Arnold Judas ( :rofl ) Rimmer. I've included the one when Rimmer dresses in a gingham dress with a sock puppet named Mr Flibbles.
...enjoy!!! :clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL Ruby!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's a section of an "autobiography" of Rimmer, that I found at Sad Geezer website.
It's not as funny as it could have been, but still good...

_
"Rimmer is a Hologram played marvelously by Chris Barrie and is the character in the series that everyone loves to hate. He is a cowardly, snivelling, back-stabbing, weasely scumbag and we all love him dearly.

If you were to meet him in a pub he would be drinking Perrier water and be the butt of numerous jokes concerning impotence. Rimmer's defence would be a very cutting personal comment. This would cause a fight at which point of course, he would run away.

Arnold (sometimes known as Arny by female Holly and other female holograms) was a service technician on Red Dwarf (and Lister's immediate line manager). Despite numerous attempts to gain promotion, he always remained lower in rank than even the four ships service robots (Skutters). However, he is almost fanatical about the military and has dreamed of becoming an officer. He once explained that he once underwent a hypnotist's regression and found that he was non other than Alexandra the Great's Chief Eunuch! "&#8230;. even to this day I can't look at a pair of nutcrackers without wincing&#8230; and why every time I'm with a large group of woman I have this urge to bathe them in warm olive oil?"

Rimmer has always been ineffective and dangerous; he once worked for the Samaritans for an afternoon. He spoke to five people and they all committed suicide! One was even a wrong number. All he only phoned up for was the cricket scores!

Kryten once described Rimmer as, "having held a position (on Red Dwarf) of little or no importance, he was a lowly grease monkey&#8230; a zero&#8230; a nothing&#8230; a piece of sputum floating in the toilet bowl of life. Yet he could never come to terms with a lifetime of under achievement, his absurdly inflated ego would never permit it. He was like the security guard on the front gate who considers himself head of the corporation&#8230;&#8230; look at this man, this man who sat and failed his astro navigation exam on no less than 13 occasions, this sad man, this pathetic man, this joke of a man&#8230;.. the Space Corps never allowed this man to be in a position of authority where he might endanger the entire crew. A man so petty and small minded that he would while-away the evening sewing name-labels onto his ship issue condoms. A man of such awesome stupidity, an over zealous trumped up little squirt&#8230;.. an incompetent vending machine repair man with a Napoleon complex&#8230; who had as much respect from his crew-members as Long John Silver's parrot. Who would permit this man, this joke of a man, this man who could not outwit a used tee-bag, to be in a position where he might endanger the entire crew? who &#8230;. Only a yoghurt! This man is only guilty of being Arnold J Rimmer. That is his crime, it is also his punishment!" _

...the last paragraph was actually when Kryten was giving a defence case for Rimmer, who was accused of murder (of all the ship crew for not fixing a drive plate).


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought I'd revive a 2 year old thread simply because I <3 Rimmer too XD


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I still miss RubyTuesday.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> I still miss RubyTuesday.


 what happend to her? did she get a permanent ban?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Remus Lupin from Harry Potter.









Just think about all that ... from him being a werewolf.
I can't get much more specific than that or I'll probably get banned.
There are other reasons, too, of course.


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Lara from _The Last Days of Krypton._..just...just read the book!


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

Luke from the Professor Layton series








Alphonse Elric from FMA


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Remus is hot.  :yes


I second that.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

da da da da da da dun!
da da da da da Daaaa DUN!!!!
DUN DUN DUU DUU DAAA DUNNNN!!!!!

ok.. and the moment none of you have been waiting for!

Sam from Garden State played by Natalie Portman!










well actually natalie portman is just awesome :]


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

nubly said:


> what happend to her? did she get a permanent ban?


Yes she did. I don't remember for sure what it was for though.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I used to have a huge crush on :








Kai from beyblades  sorry for the huge pic...

More recently (but also in the past) I like Dark Mousy from DNAngel.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Squall Leonhart or Alucard from Castlevania: Symphony of the Night....I have video game crushes gallore XD


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

So many different vampires from my books and tv and movies. Got crushes on guys in Rice's vampire chronicles, Lost Souls by Poppy Z Brite, on the tv show Blood Ties..

And a special mention for Harry Dresden. So much danger though, heh.

Oh, I like Hellboy. That would be an interesting relationship!


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Formerly Artie said:


> Jessica Rabbit.


There happens to be a video of just that. 
*goes back into the darkness lol*


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

this is the censored version cause there's some that are too crazy to admit.

Atticus Finch
Tyler Durden
Newland Archer
Yossarian
Howard Roark
Hank Rearden
Daniel Plainview
Michael Corleone


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I always thought there was something between him and the neighbor, I think it was Miss Maudie. Obviously the director agreed because there is a scene in the film where she is like "oh your father can do anything." Atticus in the book and film are just absolute hotness.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Josh Lyman from The West Wing. :heart

I would say more, but any attempt at explanation would roll me right past "Infraction" and into "Permanently Banned."

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

cartman's mom


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Some Russian Guy said:


> cartman's mom


LMAO! I would be with Cartman lol j/k no actually I would be Squall's girlfriend (Final Fantasy 8 video game) or Tidus' girlfriend (Final Fantasy 10 game)


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

So creepy :heart:


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

really? wow I found when he was yelling at the German he sounded all wimpy and girlie. Did you notice that pretty much every guy in that movie is good looking?


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Deb from Napoleon Dynamite.










Seriously.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

it wasn't just the Americans who were attractive, but I'll, um, stop there.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Gosh, I can't believe I forgot the character I've been crushing on ever since I read this book. Yes, I realize I have weird taste in men. Thank you.









This has also made me realize exactly what I'm going to be for Halloween.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Fox Mulder from the X-files.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I can't believe I forgot my most recent fantasy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, he's HOT!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Rose from Two & a Half Men. She's cute and crazy. :mushy


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

Sydney Prescott


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a thing for actors that play detectives. Agent Cooper (Twin Peaks), Agent Mulder (X Files) Detective Goran (Law & Order Criminal Intent). Not so much if they are playing a non law enforcement role. They have to be wearing a suit and carrying a badge and a gun. 

:b


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I have a thing for actors that play detectives. Agent Cooper (Twin Peaks), Agent Mulder (X Files) Detective Goran (Law & Order Criminal Intent). Not so much if they are playing a non law enforcement role. They have to be wearing a suit and carrying a badge and a gun.
> 
> :b


You know who I think would have made a really good detective? Mr Bean.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

the bionic woman, played by michelle ryan


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Edward from Twilight, obviously. :roll


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Television*

Dr. Spencer Reid - Criminal Minds.

Niles Crane - Frasier.

Chris Keller and Tobias Beecher - Oz.

Hawkeye Pearce - MASH.

*Books*

Bolingroke (Henry IV) - The Crucible trilogy - Sara Douglass

Drago - The Axis trilogy and the Wayfarer Redemption books - Sara Douglass.

Mr. Darcy - Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen.

*Movies*

Saul - Pineapple Express

Tristan - Tristan and Isolde

Tristan - King Arthur

Bilal - Hideous Kinky

Edit - Agent 47 - Hitman.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

lloyd dobler


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Dharma from Dharma and Greg. Totally in love with her. It sucks that Greg was kind of a douche.

Catwoman from the Batman Animated Series. Not the one with the new animation that makes all women look like they're 16, the old, bodacious, femme fatale. Oh, puberty was fun with her. And Michelle Pfeiffer as catwoman.


----------



## jugador409 (Nov 29, 2003)

Toad Licker said:


> River Tam from Firefly/Serenity :clap


I'm more of a Kaylee fan myself. As for a relationship with a fantasy character, lately, I'd have to say Olivia Dunham in Fringe.


----------

